# Tips for Drilling hole in Forgecraft Tang



## PappaG (Nov 9, 2017)

So I'm working on my first regular handle replacement on a forgecraft tang. I am trying to drill a 1/4 hole in the pre existing tang holes.

I got a titanium bit that went through the first hole but not the second.

All research on here recommends heating/torching the tang.

Is there any other option short of this or a high quality bit I can buy? Any other approach?


Thanks.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2017)

You have to either soften the tang through heating or use a carbide drill bit.


----------



## PappaG (Nov 9, 2017)

I'll give a carbide bit a shot. thanks.


----------



## Danzo (Nov 10, 2017)

Ive used the same HSS spade bit from Chicago Latrobe on about 10 rehandles and its still working just fine, i also use basic tapping fluid from Home Depot. Seems to do the trick. Post pics on that forgecraft as you go!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 23, 2017)

I've destroyed many an expensive carbide bit. I find a well used one to start the new hole, followed by a fresh one to rip through all the way is what works best. That being said, I can use 2 bits to do one handle.


----------



## RDalman (Nov 24, 2017)

Don't be afraid of some heat folks. If you have access to a stove burner that will do I think. The heat travels in the steel much slower than one would think. I tried a carbide bit once, and that was money wasted imo. Regular hss do fine, they're sharpenable too &#128077;


----------



## Nemo (Nov 24, 2017)

RDalman said:


> Don't be afraid of some heat folks. If you have access to a stove burner that will do I think. The heat travels in the steel much slower than one would think. I tried a carbide bit once, and that was money wasted imo. Regular hss do fine, they're sharpenable too &#128077;


So you are essentially tempering the tang? How hot do you let it get? Presumably not red hot? Do you air cool it?

Do you need to wrap the blade in a wet towel while you heat the tang?


----------



## RDalman (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm very rarely in that situation. But when, go for red hot. Or as hot as you can deal with. Use wet towel or dipping bucket/heat sink clamps as necessary. Depending on heat source, it's very possible to spot red hot without getting troublesome temps anywhere out on the blade.


----------



## RDalman (Nov 24, 2017)

What just use your hands to feel for the heat and you'll be fine


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 25, 2017)

RDalman said:


> I'm very rarely in that situation. But when, go for red hot. Or as hot as you can deal with. Use wet towel or dipping bucket/heat sink clamps as necessary. Depending on heat source, it's very possible to spot red hot without getting troublesome temps anywhere out on the blade.



Very sensible advice. One could use a wet towel on the blade and clamp the tang to a 3-2-1 block which will act as a heat sink, then spot heat with a propane torch.


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 29, 2017)

Never ever drill without lubrication. If you don't have a drilling fluid installation at least oil the bit every 30 seconds or so. Use oil that easily smokes. Warns against overheating. I burned 5 expensive titanium drillbits without oil and without success. Add oil and did three holes with one bit. Work step by step. Half a mm to 1mm at a time. Smaller drillbits are cheaper and get through easier.


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 29, 2017)

The tang wasn't hardened on my knife.


----------



## scott.livesey (Jan 3, 2018)

a couple of ideas. I have heated to red with blade wrapped in wet towel, then opened the hole with a tapered punch. what works best is use a tapered HSS reamer with a drop of oil and open the hole until pin fits. find the reamer where the small end will fit in the hole and the big end is at least 1/4".


----------



## cadberry (Apr 20, 2018)

I use a carbide rasp for that kind of thing. I bought mine from north coast knives


----------

